# Best sarm and their effects.



## Patrickmh1 (Jan 15, 2012)

After seeing I cant afford a full PC suitable for an AAS cycle, I have decided against it until I can do it with confidence in my recovery side, ive decided to go back to SARMs, with previous use in ostarine, a reasonable substance for me, I was wondering if any of you could advise a more suitable SARM. I'm looking for something to stack with Ostarine to help with more muscle growth nd maybe endurance. Do any of you know of a SARM that would be best for this and to what extent of muscle growth I could expect say over 8 weeks?

I will be doing Ostarine at 12.5-25mg a day depending on what I stack it with. I may do 6 weeks at 25mg and then 4 weeks at 12.5mg as a taper down.


----------



## bayliss (Aug 12, 2010)

lgd 4033 got good reviews for muscle growth.run at 5-10mg.going to run a 8 week cycle starting october.


----------



## Patrickmh1 (Jan 15, 2012)

have you much experience with GW1516?


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

That's more for cutting, it's good but it's drying my throat out like a bugger after just a few weeks, so currently off until i feel happy.

As said lgd4033 say 10-15mg should suffice, or if you're feeling brave rad140 is a new one that many are raving about.


----------



## Patrickmh1 (Jan 15, 2012)

Well ideally I was thinking of stacking Osta and GW or LGD and GW, what dose of GW would you go for?



Dazza said:


> That's more for cutting, it's good but it's drying my throat out like a bugger after just a few weeks, so currently off until i feel happy.
> 
> As said lgd4033 say 10-15mg should suffice, or if you're feeling brave rad140 is a new one that many are raving about.


----------



## heerutosen (Sep 22, 2013)

I have a 12 week RAD 140 cycle just waiting to be started, but i won't untill some more logs show up.

I can run 30mg for 12 weeks, but i might just run 10mg and save the rest for another cycle.

Ostarine doesn't do alot to be honest. Just a good pump all the time and some endurance and better recovery. LGD really gives size and strength gains at 10mg and with S4 at a low dose 25mg will also give you a hard look (never tried S4 solo) without any sides. LGD will shut you down though.

GW really works, but the whole cancer issue worries me.

YK-11 Looks very promising, but has even less research than Rad140, so i will leave that alone.

12 weeks 10mg LGD with last 6 weeks or so S4 will provide some good gains. The hardness comes quick if you are already lean, but immediately goes away after stopping S4 (Did help alot with fatloss, after adding S4 i could eat a bit more and still loose fat at the same pace)

Ps. I haven't done an actual steroid cycle so i have nothing to compare the gains to. Still all SARMS will give you an edge in one area or another.

I wonder. Can i still call myself natty after two SARM cycles?


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm keeping an eye out for SR9009, Gw is great but it dries out my throat like nothing, i can only run it few weeks at a time which is a shame.

Hopefully my next run will be Rad140, Sr9009 and Mk677 but we'll see depending on availability


----------



## VeneCZ (May 30, 2014)

Don't want to start a new topic, so will put it here.

I'm just cutting, abs are nicely visible, but I'll keep going and was wondering about the SARM to either help me in this goal OR as an aid during the reverse diet. Still got a decent Osta supply in my stash though.

I was wondering about Radarine, yk-11 and sr-9099. However have no idea about their effectiveness, sides and so.

Anyone can elaborate??

Thanks


----------

